# Shrimp, okra and papaya!



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

A member on here (unsure of name) gave me an idea to BBQ shrimp then make salsa from okra and papaya. My apologies for forgetting your name, however, my acknowledgements to you. 

I was a little unsure how to make the salsa, so I consulted an Asian cooking book, more specifically, meals from Thailand and Burma. It was absolutely delicious, with the grilled black tiger shrimp covered with ginger sauce. So, here is what I did for both. 

Unlike most people, I didn't peel the papaya. I used it as a "dish". I cut it in half then threw out the seeds, washed it and dried it. I scooped out as much of the papaya as I could, leaving about 1-2cm of papaya left with the skin. I put some flour, egg and bread crumbs all over it, then baked it at 400F for about 15 minutes. I stopped the oven but let it rest in there. 

Salsa:

In a skillet, put some extra virgin olive oil:

1 1/4 chopped red onion
1 celery stalk
3 tbsp pre-bottled diced garlic
2 tsp peanut oil (optional)
5 okras
2 bay leaves
1 tsp cayenne pepper
Handful crushed basil

Then in a pot, mix the above with: (leave about 1/4 onion left in the pan for shrimp sauce)

18oz can of crushed tomatoes
2 tbsp packed brown sugar
3 tbsp fish sauce
10 green beans
2 strips bacon, chopped
3 capfuls of lime juice
A few dashes all-spice and cumin

Cook for a while. I have an electric stove, so I cooked on high until it boiled then let it cool off then add 2 handfuls or more of crushed roasted peanuts. 

Shrimp sauce:

In a bowl, mix:

1/4 of remaining onion from above 
2 tbsp soya sauce
Peeled ginger
1.5 tsp pre-bottled garlic
2 capfuls lemon or lime juice
S&P
Crushed basil & oregano 

Mix the shrimp in the above sauce then toss on the grill. 

Remember the papaya shell thing? Good, get it. Take it and put the grilled shrimp in it then drizzle the remaining sauce over it. Serve the salsa around it on a large plate. 

Takes a while, but go for it. I like to use garlic and some people don't. Some of my measurements were estimated since I added some in, tasted it then added a little more in. The ratios are what I aimed to use, so might be a little off.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2007)

That sounds great!! I am gonna try it on my next weekend off! Thanks!


----------

